# Intake manifold question



## sunny168 (Jul 5, 2016)

After my car was fix of the electrical short... we found out that the starter was burned so we replaced it and after testing and all the mechanic told me to spray wd-40 on the intake manifold. I do this in morning only then the car will start normally. 

Should I clean (if so how) or should I just use a silicone lubricant spray instead of wd-40? 

will it improve my fuel efficiency? I'm getting about 8km/l 

Sunny B12 with CD-17 engine


----------



## sunny168 (Jul 5, 2016)

correction on the first post: I saw the mechanic spray wd-40 in the intake manifold telling me that there was something stuck and just spray if ever the engine had a hard time starting.. which is only every morning cause afterwards the car starts normally during the day


























Got curious and took a pic inside, so I thought a little cleaning won't hurt.. I got a can of cleaner. I noticed the car idles better now and there's a little more power in the car.. try starting it this morning and it did start without the need to wd-40 although it took a few try (third time was the charm, there was a hint on the second try) .. my guess was there was some dirt blocking....??? I'm not sure... 

I don't know if I'm doing this right though.. 

This is before... will picture after later...


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Check both blow-by ports and the hose. Needing cleaned open? Gunked? Restricted?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

CD17 powered Sentras are a rare bird in the US and weren't all that common "back in the day." I bet it's been close to thirty years since I've worked on one. The only thing I remember about them is make sure you change the timing and injector pump belts and that the fuel pump was super expensive! It sounds like there is an issue with the cold start system. I don't know enough about these engines to give you advice. I would try and locate a factory service manual for it; IIRC, the diesel manual was a supplement to the regular Sentra service manual? Anyway, that should have an explanation of the cold start system as well as the diagnostic steps to troubleshoot it.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

If you are still chasing this problem, I have the FSM which includes the CD17. I could look up the cold start for you. Concur with SMJ also in that never saw one. But, sure skipped over the FSM CD17 pages hundreds of times.


----------



## sunny168 (Jul 5, 2016)

here's the update shot of the intake 

they are squeeky clean but it does take a little while to start..


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Nice seeing before and after.


----------

